# Piranha Feeding



## Euphya (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello,

First off I would like to say: I love my piranhas! I keep 12 young Ps in a 200g tank with a 1,000 gph 40 g sump (? Think that's it's name ?). They have a TON of plants, caves, and hiding places. As a result, they are very outgoing and spend 100% of their time swimming freely in the open even though I have the lights on and frequently traverse the room.

I don't feed them feeders. I have a variety of foods including blood worms, worms, brine shrimp, mosquito larvae, and amazingly cucumber!

It is because they eat vegetables without fuss or hesitation that I ask this question.

What is a good rule of thumb on how much to feed them? How much do 12 1-2" Ps typically eat? I don't want to over feed them and as a result I fear I may not be feeding them enough. The LAST thing I want is for the less aggressive, smaller Ps to get too hungry and eat the other ones.

Please help and thank you!

Jonathan


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

hello, i really cant put a number on how much to feed your p's. you cant overfeed them and when they r full they will stop eating. the trick is to get them full without having leftovers to pick up. with trial and error you will find a good ammount to get them. with my shoal i feed them until only two of them are left picking up scraps then stop.

some people turn the temps a little lower with young p's to keep the aggression down. I like to keep the temps up and feed a lot to get fast growth


----------



## Euphya (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh ok I wasn't aware I can't over feed them. That helps a lot, they have been eating every single thing I Put in there. In fact, nothing ever reaches the floor. I feed them mostly things that are frozen, hence they flOat.

Thanks for reply


----------

